# Home insurance wants to drop us... WTF :(



## Shark (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess the title says it all. We called our home insurance to see what would happen if we were theoretically going to get a pit, and it would basically make us uninsurable. I called a second company, they pretty much said the same.

This is freaking ridiculous :/

(we already have the dog by the way)

This is dumb.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

see if they will insure a american staffordshire terrier or an american bully???


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is so sad. More and more insurance companies are jumping on the band wagon and trying to force people to give up their dogs because of ignorance and media hysteria. I'm very fortunate we rent from Ryan's parents. If I was you Id just let it be and not tell them you own the dog.  Its sad that people are having to choose between having a roof over their head or having their furry child. So messed up  Good luck I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2012)

No pitbull or anything that ''looks like a pitbull'' (literally) or rotweillers.

We don't know what we're going to do. I'm not worried about her attacking anyone, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, but she is DA to a certain extent. We realize that if anything were to ever happen, we'd be in major, major shit. We don't follow every pit rule our city has, cause some of them are too ridiculous (youre not even allowed to have your dog in your own back yard, youre supposed to build a seperate fenced in kennel with a roof and everything.

Dammit 

I've only had her for a little more than a week and I'm already completely in love with her. This really sucks.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

That sucks!!! Try progessive if they are in your area (they cover my boy) granted its with pet insurance and rental insurance.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Citizens will insure your home and exclude dog bite. I don't know what state you are in but you could try getting bit coverage through an independant company and then ask your HO company again if they will cover excluding bite as you will already have coverage. Also, contact brokering agencies in your area and they will be able to advise you of: companies that may cover you, or ways around certain underwritting guidelines.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

lie say there is no dog. im not playing that stupid game with mine


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

when i bought my house they asked if i had any dogs.. i asked them why it mattered.. they (Geico) said if i had a pit bull, rottweiler, or GSD that they wouldnt insure me.. i told them no dogs here.. ..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lies will only work until they come to photograph your house and your dog is staring up at them from the other side of the fence. My company (Citizens) actually sent a rep out to take pics of my house to verify value and make sure I didn't have things against UW guidelines like trampolines. They were already aware of Ecko. Next year I am reshopping with a note from my vet saying Ecko is something else since he is not papered. I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, i didnt have a dog when i bought the house.. my cousin did though whom i knew was going to be living w/ us at that point.. they usually come and go before you are even in the house.. oh and i reported a blown over fence from the wind to insurance.. no rep even came out to look at it.. they just called the fence company i called for a quote to verify the damage was there..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Every state is different. In Florida they are on top of things. They pay people to try and prove you are lying, not try and prove you are telling the truth. Stupid hurricanes ruined it for everyone.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was ready if they decided to come by.. was gonna swap out dogs w/ my buddy.. he has a hairless chihuahua.. or my grandmother, she has a yellow lab


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Back up dog. Brilliant. LOL! 
I'll have to try that when I come up for renewal.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would have to have a dog.. my yard doesnt look dog-free.. lol


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm shopping around for insurance companies right now. This is bullshit!
I'm in Quebec, Canada by the way, I'll add that to my little avatar thingy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure where Angelbaby is located, but maybe she can refer you to an insurance company?! Best of luck in your search, though. Hope it all turns out for you.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KEEP it SIMPLE ...

Unless your dog is supporting "Winners" and Champions and so on in its IMMEDIATE PEDIGREE or PROVED its SELF in the []; then it IS NOT a "Pit Bull" unless by Pit Bull you mean mutt or one of various bulldog or bull and terrier breeds.. SO if its a mutt from the ASPCA or rather an AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER but labeled a mix breed its okay? right?

They are all bulldogs or bandogs or terriers .. pick one and stick with it when refering to your dog, dogs are named for the work they do and location of origin not after politcally drivin registery papers and rules. If you think you have a "pit bull" or you have a registered APBT then check the ped and check yourself then you will not being lying to yourself or anyone else, and those that do wanna lie to themselves can continue to ban pit bulls from insurance capability while working bulldogs still have the heart of the people. See in general people know  including the Companies that hold so much above our heads.

Figure out which dog yours is,working bulldog, bandog, or terrier and if you like use bullandterrier, this is most honest to you, your dog, and the insurance companies or land owners.

Funny how *no one* wants to talk politics but *everyone* wants to be politically correct :hammer: POLITICALLY CORRECT ?? Is ignorance in action...

Best of wishes!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Dang FH! Can't rep you on that ^^ it says I need to spread the love.

...Ain't that last comment the truth!! Lol


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

You are right, Insurance companies don't know dogs. Insurance companies don't care about pedigree. They don't care what you call your dog. They do like their money and if they can deny your claim by saying your mixed breed dog looks like one of the breeds they 'don't insure' they will. We've had this discussion before, but I choose to give my money to companies who do not discriminate based on breed (no matter what I tell them and if it is purebred or not) Insurance agents are NOT DOG BREED EXPERTS, nor do they care about the subtleties of what differentiates one closely related dog breed from another, or even those who aren't.
Around here, short coat, blocky head is enough to deny your claim. It would then be incumbent upon YOU to produce 'proof' that your dog was NOT a pit bull type, or mix there of (or one of the other list of breeds insurance companies choose not to cover, American Bulldogs make the list here, btw, my dogs don't look like English Bulldogs, sorry)
The fight doesn't lie in what TYPE of dog you are trying to insure, the fight lies with those companies who will not insure your dog, no matter what you choose to call him, or what he is.
Find a company who will insure you no matter the breed (or mix) you own, kick your current one to the curb. End of problem.
I'm not sure what insurance companies operate out of Canada, but here, in states that don't have BSL, State Farm and Farmers are two major carriers who do not discriminate.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> KEEP it SIMPLE ...
> 
> Unless your dog is supporting "Winners" and Champions and so on in its IMMEDIATE PEDIGREE or PROVED its SELF in the []; then it IS NOT a "Pit Bull" unless by Pit Bull you mean mutt or one of various bulldog or bull and terrier breeds.. SO if its a mutt from the ASPCA or rather an AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER but labeled a mix breed its okay? right?
> 
> ...


BAM! :thumbsup:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

we have been in half contact with a local agent, a friend of ours is relaying info with his agent. he is a private agent and contracts out, if i understand things correctly. 
we have been told to relist Boomer with the vet, the microchip company, and the county as a great dane or dane mix. 
he said that with his color and weight they would have a hard time proving otherwise if it went to court as they could only use pictures to prove "reason for non-coverage". Boomer is 85lb and is black and white.
If you can fake your dog as a boxer or even a mix breed, might be a way to get around the system.
I hate it as I am one of those old school raised people who were taught never to lie, but in this day in age i guess i might have to sway a little.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL.. Dane is lying.. Im not promoting to lie. HOWEVER 

at 85lbs you do have a working mastiff aka bandog. have your vet back that he's a mastiff mix or a working mastiff and you will be being more honest to yourself, the dog, and the situation. 
"pit bulls" are NOT 85lbs, your now into the bandog weight, simply working mastiff.

ALL MASITFFs come from bandogs which come from pit dogs of yesterday and modern bandogs are down from APBT blood as well.. 

I dont agree with outright lying, my vet has a girl that works for him with a game dog, she says the dog is a pittie mix, but its a pure lil nigerino dog; I called em out and they have it down as a boxer mix for the same insurance BS. They don't like me much for that but can't argue with the facts I'm spittin. My aunt is a big wig in insurance racket and my 2nd cousin is a tax, and insurance claim judge, I have a lil insight on how they operate and its a racket, simple know your  
Handle ya business.............................................................

Keep it simple.. Handle ya business..


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Shark said:


> No pitbull or anything that ''looks like a pitbull'' (literally) or rotweillers.
> 
> We don't know what we're going to do. I'm not worried about her attacking anyone, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, but she is DA to a certain extent. We realize that if anything were to ever happen, we'd be in major, major shit. We don't follow every pit rule our city has, cause some of them are too ridiculous (youre not even allowed to have your dog in your own back yard, youre supposed to build a seperate fenced in kennel with a roof and everything.
> 
> ...


Geico has some insurance that covers the APBT. I do not know if they do "home owners insurance".


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

insurance was concocted as a PERC for employment to DRAW people OFF their FARMS and INTO the LABOR force... WOW! the world has changed.. 

I hope you all know who to WRITE in because he's not gonna get the nomination for candidacy for his party. You all know of who I speak. He has MORE funding from ALL BRANCHES OF MILITARY than any other candidate and backs FREEDOM. The POINT.. 

WRITE HIM IN and all this "What if Police" world we live in will fade away.. or we could have more of the same and of course its gonna get worse with 40,000 more laws.

Whats this have to do with it? LOL they tie BSL bills into other bills so that you don't get funding for schools without having BSL too, even though they have nothing to do with each other: OTHER than the MONEY backing the LEGISLATURE to push LAWS for them TO MAKE MONEY and control Freedom. :hammer: .. freedom can be controlled  .. SEE.. the seat belt law was a push by insurance companies not the government the government in exchange of backing the law get how many billions from traffic violations because each little ticket add up in 50 states for big money for the judicial system: the insurance companies get money from the government  ..... All of that hemhaw about saving lives, .. as many people die from seat belts in collisions that die, and usually in a much more long and agonizing death or decapitated all together. 

BE THE THE CHANGE YOU SEEK... You wanna keep your dogs ?? better smarten up. Starts with VOTING for and IF you/we HAVE to WRITE IN .. the CANDIDATE that is FOR the PEOPLE, cause thats you and I. 

We are responsible for our own actions... including doing the wrong thing or conforming to a cause you don't know of and you believe more of the same will get us out... insanity.. 

Hahaha.. take what you will and :flush: the rest.. A Free AMERICA is WHY we are here.. 


Write in Freedom this election


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

vote Ron Paul


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> vote Ron Paul


and/or WRITE him IN.... ROCK the VOTE!!!!!

can you imagine 300,000 WRITE INs ??? THATS POWER TO the PEOPLE..


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, thanks for your help guys, I can't seem to find a Canadian insurance company that will insure my dog. Total bull. I guess most people who have pitts here don't tell their insurance companies and hope nothing ever happens...

that being said, have you guys heard of what happened with Ron Paul recently?

2012 Election RIGGED - YouTube


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

we all know its rigged.. 

SO.. WRITE HIM IN.. and then THEY WILL HAVE TO STEAL the ELECTION outRIGHT.. 

out of the hands of the people.. WRITE him in and see how many they report.. JUST go to the bottom and WRITE .. Ron Paul..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shark said:


> Well, thanks for your help guys, I can't seem to find a Canadian insurance company that will insure my dog. Total bull. I guess most people who have pitts here don't tell their insurance companies and hope nothing ever happens...
> 
> that being said, have you guys heard of what happened with Ron Paul recently?
> 
> 2012 Election RIGGED - YouTube


well.. your dog is 85lbs its not a pit bull by any dog mans standards your dog is in the bandog size.. so call him a bullmastiff mix.. and have the vet conquer.. badabing. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> well.. your dog is 85lbs its not a pit bull by any dog mans standards your dog is in the bandog size.. so call him a bullmastiff mix.. and have the vet conquer.. badabing.
> Good Luck!


No thats not me, my dog is about 40 pounds.

Theres a company up here that will have DNA tests on your dog for 60 bucks. I feel like checking it out and seeing what comes out.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

a real DNA test not a Paternity (test which is often refered to as a dna test in the dog world) would be very helpful .. interesting to say the least. 

Check it out.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

When I was looking for house insurance, the agent asked if I had any dogs. Not thinking I said sure, I have a Australian Shepherd, Rottie and a Bull Mastiff. He looked at me and said "Are you willing to get rid of your dogs, they are all on the no insure list?" I looked at him and said, "Are you willing to get rid of your kids?" and walked out. Farmers was willing to accept any breed and I went with them. Do you have Farmers there?


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2012)

no farmers or state farm in my province unfortunately


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

When I got Beastley, Ohio was big with BSL. My vet gave me a choice of naming my breed to avoid BSL. 1. Large Breed Mix. 2. Boxer Mix. Both of these are allowed with insurance companies and they are also accepted breeds within the insurance companies. We chose Boxer mix because I don't have papers on him. If you can get your vet to state your dog is a mix of another type of dog you have a fighting chance. Good luck


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I told my insurance my dogs were unknown mixed breeds and left it at that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow such a shame to have to go through that. Are there not insurance companies for the uninsurable? I know we have to have home owners insurance in the states, but since I live within 1 mile of the ocean, no one will write me a policy, even though I am wayyy above flood lines. Call your city hall, State house or Quebec hall, lol? Sorry I apologize for not knowing what its called, see if they have any companies they could recommend. That's how I got mine, called City hall and they told me. I pay out the ass and by definition and purpose do not have a pit bull, because insurance companies don't care he is treated the same no matter what. When I tell people he is mu mutt, or my bulldog, people scoff at me, screw 'em! Good luck and I hope you can find something, I feel for people with the additional worry of the basic law of owning their dog not on their side with BSL. Have enough to worry about making sure you do right by your dog with out that BS


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

We have never said anything to our insurance company......


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

This is why my buddy has "yankee terriers"


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

We are calling Xena a "lab mix" so our landlord's insurance won't find out :/


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ Same. My girl's solid black except for one toe, and neither of the landlord's I've had have questioned her being a simple 'lab mix' and leaving it at that.

I hope you find a good insurance agency though, I'm in America so I couldn't recommend one to you in Canada. Wish I could though. Good luck!


----------



## Benderdog (Jan 19, 2012)

So glad we don't have these problems in Australia. We have others though.


----------

